# Water kefir update



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

So I wrote a few weeks ago about a flare up I was having which I didn't know whether it had been food poisoning or ibs...or what it was. Well since then I had daily diarrhea 2-4 times daily. I mentioned that I was buying water kefir grains and making water kefir to see if it would help me like it had helped me in the past. I bought the grains and they arrived on March 1. I drank my first ounce on March 3rd. Then I made more and drank 2 cups on Monday (March 7th) and WOW. I had crazy diarrhea about 1hr later. Then that night I had insomnia which I hadnt had in a long time and pretty bad anxiety again (which I hadn't had anxiety in a while). Next day I still had diarrhea, then that night I was watching TV and all of a sudden I had a panic attack (my first one in 6 months). Well last night I didn't have any anxiety and slept well. I'm thinking a drank too much kefir at once and suffered a die off. I keep drinking about 3ounces at a time 3-4 times a day before meals. Today my bm was solid.  I know this takes time but I'm happy!!!! It wasn't perfect but it's definitely better! And also yesterday I only went to the bathroom ONCE. My stomach cramps have also lessened A LOT. I will keep drinking the kefir and will update in a few weeks again. You guys should really give it a shot. I know not everyone has an overgrowth of bad bacteria causing ibs but I feel like most people do have that issue bc of the bad diets and lack of good bacteria. Kefir is wayyyyyyyyy more powerful than any probiotic pill. I haven't been eating any added sugars during this time. Yesterday I had 2 mandarins and an apple as a snack and I didn't have to rush to the bathroom right afterwards. So obviously the kefir is doing its job. Like I said I'll update again in about a month!


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

an0chick2 said:


> So I wrote a few weeks ago about a flare up I was having which I didn't know whether it had been food poisoning or ibs...or what it was. Well since then I had daily diarrhea 2-4 times daily. I mentioned that I was buying water kefir grains and making water kefir to see if it would help me like it had helped me in the past. I bought the grains and they arrived on March 1. I drank my first ounce on March 3rd. Then I made more and drank 2 cups on Monday (March 7th) and WOW. I had crazy diarrhea about 1hr later. Then that night I had insomnia which I hadnt had in a long time and pretty bad anxiety again (which I hadn't had anxiety in a while). Next day I still had diarrhea, then that night I was watching TV and all of a sudden I had a panic attack (my first one in 6 months). Well last night I didn't have any anxiety and slept well. I'm thinking a drank too much kefir at once and suffered a die off. I keep drinking about 3ounces at a time 3-4 times a day before meals. Today my bm was solid.  I know this takes time but I'm happy!!!! It wasn't perfect but it's definitely better! And also yesterday I only went to the bathroom ONCE. My stomach cramps have also lessened A LOT. I will keep drinking the kefir and will update in a few weeks again. You guys should really give it a shot. I know not everyone has an overgrowth of bad bacteria causing ibs but I feel like most people do have that issue bc of the bad diets and lack of good bacteria. Kefir is wayyyyyyyyy more powerful than any probiotic pill. I haven't been eating any added sugars during this time. Yesterday I had 2 mandarins and an apple as a snack and I didn't have to rush to the bathroom right afterwards. So obviously the kefir is doing its job. Like I said I'll update again in about a month!


Y dont u tek milk kefir, if it suits u it will hv much better effect.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

I am sensitive to milk. Not sure why but it gives me extreme fatigue after I drink it, so I've eliminated dairy products. Besides, I've learned milk isn't as healthy as people make it out to be. It's full of hormones and it acidifies the body to DEPLETE calcium. My grandmother drinks so much milk, yet, she has osteoporosis (seems a bit strange since she drinks milk all the time AND yogurt). Studies show that the countries with the highest milk consumption have the highest rates of osteoporosis. Also, we're literally the only species who drink milk as adults and only species who drink other species milk. Water kefir has helped me out SO much that I don't see any reason to switch to milk kefir. Fermented veggies and kombucha will be my next conquest though!


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

Actually these fermented process are v tough,in ur country might b easy,but here in india v difficult. Even kefir also v few places its available.n not water but milk kefir, m also sensitiv to milk but wil try milk kefir in powder milk which i think i wil b able to tolerate. 
Good to hear about ur kefir success, grt, kip updating. Rite nw m v v v confusd sinc last two month m diagnosd. Dont knw wat to do. My conclusion comes to l glutamine, probiotics and kefir. N healing foods watever possibl fr me. Dont hv much options.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for writing this post. I started vsl3 and went through the anxiety, panic attack and insomnia that you describe.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

I too hv anxiety n imsomnia.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jaumeb it is definitely a die off. I'm much better now.  I'm glad something seems to be working for you!

Arzaan: I bought my water kefir grains online. Maybe you can find them somewhere that can ship to your country.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

Ok sure, Rite nw Dr hs rx me antidepressant n i think antibiotic fr 3 days n multivitamin.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

an0chick2 said:


> Jaumeb it is definitely a die off. I'm much better now.  I'm glad something seems to be working for you!
> 
> Arzaan: I bought my water kefir grains online. Maybe you can find them somewhere that can ship to your country.


I don't know if the vsl3 is working. I'll give it some time. Water kefir ranks high in my list of thing to try.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Azaan: In my experience antibiotics should be avoided unless absolutely necessary. They can save lives BUT are OVER PRESCRIBED.

Jaumbe:Well if you had symptoms it did kill something. Give it some time. I'm starting to have large bm's again... the end is a bit loose but I went from pure D to this, so it is improvement. Water kefir is the only thing that has actually worked for me.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just thought I'd add more details... keep in mind that I eat fruits and I'm currently on my period so that does make bm's looser but I am so amazed that the kefir has eliminated my D. You should try it, Jaumbe. It's very easy to make and I like the taste of it. The only reason why Im writing is bc wow I know how much it sucks to have stomach issues. It sucks to be so restricted with our diets ...where we can't even tolerate healthy foods. I'm going to keep drinking the kefir and in about 2-3 weeks I'll add beans to my diet again and I'll let you know how it goes. (I love beans and had been tolerating them well until I got sick... or idk something happened that made them completely intolerable). I will add that I have had tummy cramps still but they are more uncomfortable than painful... before they were really painful mostly on my lower left side and upper left... it felt like they were being twisted. My appetite has also gotten better. And my nausea has lessened a lot.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

an0chick2 said:


> Just thought I'd add more details... keep in mind that I eat fruits and I'm currently on my period so that does make bm's looser but I am so amazed that the kefir has eliminated my D. You should try it, Jaumbe. It's very easy to make and I like the taste of it. The only reason why Im writing is bc wow I know how much it sucks to have stomach issues. It sucks to be so restricted with our diets ...where we can't even tolerate healthy foods. I'm going to keep drinking the kefir and in about 2-3 weeks I'll add beans to my diet again and I'll let you know how it goes. (I love beans and had been tolerating them well until I got sick... or idk something happened that made them completely intolerable). I will add that I have had tummy cramps still but they are more uncomfortable than painful... before they were really painful mostly on my lower left side and upper left... it felt like they were being twisted. My appetite has also gotten better. And my nausea has lessened a lot.


What kind of water u use to ferment, i hv listen it sud b chlorine free.. How u prepare it, pls advice. In simple english please.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I have to research what is the best way to cook beans. Maybe sprouting and then cooking.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

I just bottled spring water and sucranat sugar or rapadura sugar (not heavily processed). You get a quart jar and add 1/4 cup of sugar and you add the water to the jar. Then you stir it until the sugar dissolves. Then you add the grains. That's it. You wait 48hours... and then strain the grains out and the water left over is your water kefir!! Super easy. Some people add dried fruit but I haven't done it this time. My grains have multiplied greatly. I started with 1/4cup (that's what I bought) now I have over 2cups worth of grains. The amount of kefir that makes is 1GALLON every 2 days. Me and my parents drink it. Hopefully I get better day by day.

Edit: I wasnt very clear you add 1/4 sugar to the jar and then you stir with the spring water and wait for it to dissolve and then add 1/4 of kefir grains.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jaumbe. I've heard of sprouting but not 100% sure how to do that. I only know that it involves a lid with holes. Every time I've made beans I soak them overnight and throw away that water it's soaked in. Start with fresh water to cook. Then I just cook in the pressure cooker. I know my tummy isn't ready for beans yet. I had a bit of mango yesterday and had smelly gas...so I need to be patient.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I know it hasn't been a full few weeks but do you have an update for us? Considering trying this but would like to know it's not a fluke.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

mellosphere said:


> I know it hasn't been a full few weeks but do you have an update for us? Considering trying this but would like to know it's not a fluke.


She had used the water kefir in the past. I think it works for her.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

I still haven't had any diarrhea. My tummy feels better. My bm's are not perfect but they're solid. I think this last time I had diarrhea it was most likely some sort of bug bc I woke up in the middle of the night and had very watery d that I had never had before. I felt dizzy and just very very nauseous...and had extreme tummy pain. Now I haven't had that severe tummy pain since I started the kefir. I've eaten asparagus since then (which is supposed to be a no no for ibs...) I'm still having some gas but zero pain and my nausea has disappeared and my appetite is back.  The kefir had worked for me in the past (I didn't have diarrhea just loose stools and my stools became solid in a few days) Also it reduced my gas. I just started drinking more water kefir...about 3-4 cups a day and will give myself a few more weeks before I try beans. When I try the beans I'll report back. I also bought cabbage and will attempt to make sauerkraut. They say that's very good too and has so many probiotics. And I'm thinking about buying a bottle of probiotics. I've been given too many antibiotics so I know my gut flora is so damaged!


----------

